# 2nd attempt at ABTs. Yum



## drifter955 (Jun 17, 2017)

So, my wife asked me to make some for a gathering we had planned and I made my 2nd attempt. Basic ABT w cream cheese, 4-cheese blend, dry rub, lil smokie and yummy bacon.  Plenty of complements, still looking for the perfect sauce to go with it though.....


----------



## drifter955 (Jun 17, 2017)

More pics. 













IMG_0048.JPG



__ drifter955
__ Jun 17, 2017


















IMG_0050.JPG



__ drifter955
__ Jun 17, 2017


















IMG_0051.JPG



__ drifter955
__ Jun 17, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 18, 2017)

Very nicely done!

They look delicious!

Al


----------



## griz400 (Jun 18, 2017)

yes, those i bet taste incredible, love jalapenos ...............


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 18, 2017)

D955, Great looking ABT's !


----------



## drifter955 (Jun 22, 2017)

Thx guys!  I appreciate the good words!


----------



## lovethemeats (Jun 24, 2017)

Them look great. Can't get better then cheese, bacon and tasty smokiness. Getting ready to try doing some myself this July 4.


----------



## b-one (Jun 24, 2017)

They look tasty,you can mix in mini sweet peppers for those who aren't jalapeño fans if you care enough.:biggrin:


----------



## drifter955 (Jun 24, 2017)

Great idea b-one!

Post some Q-view on yours lovethemeats.


----------



## lovethemeats (Jun 24, 2017)

I always do. Posts with no pictures are wrong in this place. I have a Burnt Ends post coming out tomorrow. Plenty of pics.


----------

